# training



## ryanps18 (Jun 23, 2006)

Anyone that lives in the minneapolis area interested in adding on more person/dog to their training group, or interested in starting a training group on the weekends. I have a lab that I would like to get ready for a hunt test and training myself just will not cut it anymore. I am willing to drive a moderate distance...
thanks


----------

